# Keeping Alloys Spotless



## CRAIGLUCKY (Feb 5, 2007)

When I pick my new car up in Sept what product should I use on the wheels to keep them from getting the black debris on them. I have had to clay my wheels several times and this is hard work.


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

CRAIGLUCKY said:


> When I pick my new car up in Sept what product should I use on the wheels to keep them from getting the black debris on them. I have had to clay my wheels several times and this is hard work.


For the ultimate protection mate use Zaino CS spray

Robbie


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I've had good results with carplan spray wheel sealant spray. Nice & easy to use and v. cheap at the moment, only Â£5 on sale at Halfrauds while remaining stocks last!


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

poorboys wheel sealant, available from cleanyourcar.co.uk this stuff is amazing!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

matt225tt said:


> poorboys wheel sealant, available from cleanyourcar.co.uk this stuff is amazing!


Another vote for the above, although the zaino stuff is getting rave reviews lately.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=75483


----------



## CRAIGLUCKY (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for advice will try these and see.


----------

